# Newb



## Lindsawesome (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm a friend of Jonny and I want to learn more about all this awesome stuff in here. I'm 23 and a firefighter,  not too much experience with weights, I'm more into body weight and high intensity training but only cause I haven't done much else. I REALLY enjoy Muy Thai and any exercise that involves hitting or kicking something haha I guess I'm just looking for something sustainable. Thanks for the help! I'm happy to be here!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 23, 2014)

Glad to have you onboard. Anything you need to know is here.


----------



## psychowhite (Jul 23, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 23, 2014)

yes girl im glad i crack you up. shes trying to decide either anavar 5-10mg or clen. and guys, give her some reps. shes a bad ass chick


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi, L-Awesome'ness! Glad you're up front and center now. Looking forward to your success. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

hi linda nice to have you. 

are you in love with jonny?  cause I am too


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 23, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Jul 23, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> hi linda nice to have you.
> 
> are you in love with jonny?  cause I am too



LMFAO ROFL i serously cant even  tyo5pe right right im laughinig hahahahahaha
reps to you


----------



## Lindsawesome (Jul 23, 2014)

Daydream!!! Daaawww haha sharing is caring bro! So much love in here haha


----------



## brazey (Jul 23, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

Lindsawesome said:


> Daydream!!! Daaawww haha sharing is caring bro! So much love in here haha



Ok dodge the question
Put a ":" before and after "daydream"


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 23, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 24, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## BoomUDown (Jul 24, 2014)

Good to have you here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi there welcome to the forum!


----------



## joerippley (Aug 3, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## TouaregV8 (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome, and thank you for your service as a FF.


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Lindsawesome (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

